# normal/goofy questions



## Guest (Mar 19, 2007)

Hey guys. I'm sure you get alot of these, but I have some questions of my own.

I've heard all the ways to test which works for you best. Getting pushed from behind, sliding on a floor, getting in the crouched position to run, which foot you use to kick a soccer ball.

When I get pushed from behind, I put my right foot out. When I slide on the floor, my right foot is in front. When I get in crouched position to run, my left foot is in front. So the signs point to normal. *But I skateboard with my right foot in front.*

I've been snowboarding 2 times. The first time I did all normal, and today (the 2nd time) I alternated.

Here is what I figured out. When I ride normal, I find it extremely hard to keep my weight on my left foot (I keep putting my weight on my right foot in the back), hence screwing up my turns (and usually leaving me on the floor). When I ride goofy, I find it natural to keep my wright on my right foot, allowing me to control turns better.

BUT, I find it much more natural to heel stop in normal. Also, when I was boarding to the lodge on a small hill while on my cellphone, I stopped without thinking (in normal) and it felt amazingly natural (like woah).

I ask these questions because I really would like to get into snowboarding, but I'm just very confused and need advice. I wanna start carving so I don't go so fast and knock the poop outta myself

So the main problem (I think) is that I just can't get used to putting my weight on my left foot in normal. It all goes on the back foot and throws me out of control.

Should I practice more on keeping the weight on my left foot in normal, even though I've tried and failed, or should I go with the more natural goofy feeling (at least for turning)? :[


Thank you all! I hope to use the advice you guys lend. 

So basically: *I just can't get the feeling out of my head on how natural stopping feels when using normal. But I fall alot less in Goofy, and keep my weight on my right foot.* Maybe I'm obsessing over how natural stopping feels normal, but man... that feeling is awesome. But Goofy feels more natural balance and turn-wise.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2007)

if, when you are sliding, you put your right foot forward, that is the foot you want forward when riding, aka, goofy


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2007)

If you skate goofy, you should board goofy. It's whatever foot naturally goes forward. You'll learn easier, and ride better once you've conquered the basics.


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2007)

I am one of those wierd ones. Kinda lefty/righty. I write/eat lefty yet I kick/throw righty. I feel a bit lucky. For some reason I find it just as easy to ride goofy as it is for me to ride normal. My board is as close to a TWIN as you can get without being a twin, and I ride with my bindings CENTERED on the board. I use a "DUCK" stance.

Using this method, it has made it a breeze to control my board no matter what the slopes throw at me.


----------



## KIRKWOOD-$LUT (Dec 16, 2006)

another test is
when u walk up to a curb what foot do u put on top of the curb first, same thing as stairs


----------

